# Eberron:  The Pathfinders



## megamania (May 2, 2005)

This will be Story Hour used to explore Eberron more thourghly and completely.  I want to explore its history and the lands which my Creation Schema SH is slowly doing.

Unlike the Creation Scheme, this Story Hour will be more like my other Story Hours.  I have created the characters to use and the adventures they will travel in.  I will be the DM, Player and most importantly-  The Storyteller.

As always- I encourage comments and I hope to give this Storyhour something new and different.  Something for other Storyhours to strive for.

Enough of this-  Allow me to introduce Axiom and the Pathfinders....


----------



## megamania (May 2, 2005)

THE PATHFINDERS
SEGMENTS 001
“Finding the Path”

The stars were full and clear on this hot and humid summer night.  The stars seemed to wink and twinkle as two figures walked up the grassy hillside.  The father and his young son.  The father, very large and majestic, paced himself as the much younger and smaller child tried to keep up.  He spoke softly and gently as they arrived.

“Do you see the village there-  by the shore line my son?”

“Yes father.  They look like little ants from here.”

“Yes, I suppose they do.  Does that make them any different?”

“No father.  They are all a part of creation.”

“Go on.” Says the proud and wise father.

“They are a part of the great circle of life.  They all share in Khyber, Eberron and Siberys creation.  They share it will us.”

“Very good son.” And he places a warm arm on the young son’s shoulders.  It nearly drives the child to the ground.

“Is this why you brought me here?  To see the humans?”

“No my son.  It is time you learned of your heritage, potential and the Prophecy.”

“The Prophesy?”

“Yes.  I study it daily.  Most often from this very spot.”

“woooooow.” Says the wyrmling as he looks to the night sky. “How do you study it?”

“It is within the stars.  They speak to you.”

“But they are so far away!  How do you hear them?”  The blue wyrmling’s large eyes grow wider in amazement and awe.

“Hahhahahahahaa.   You have much to learn.   Today you take your first steps.  Today you choice your human aid.”

“Aid?   But we’re dragons.  We don’t need help.   Especially from human fishermen.  They smell all fishy and yuck!”

“Not all men fish.  And not all men smell of fish.  Have you ever seen the male human visit me?”

“I’m not supposed to.”

The large blue looks down with raised spiked eyelids.

“I saw him once from the bushes near our home.  Who is he father?”

“Paploose is MY human aid.  He helps me make the prophecy clear”

“Really?”  Says the small dragon.  “He must be very smart!”

“Hahahahaha… indeed but as smart as I.”

“Paploose travels the world and tells me if what I have foreseen has become true.  He is very important to me.”

“wow.”  Says the blue wyrmling in deeper and more serious thought.

“Today- it is YOUR turn young Axiom of Argonnessen.  Today you are to study the stars.  Allow them to reach out to you.  To fill your mind.  You will see riddles and cryptic messages emerge within your mind.”

“I will?”

“Oh yes.  And most importantly, tonight you will choose the human family that will aid you.”

“Tonight?”

“Yes, by dawn you will know whom to reach and contact.  They will be on the island somewhere.  Possibly a fishermen or a barbarian.  Maybe something else.  The point I am making is you will know on sight once the stars have touched your mind and soul.”

“wow” says the little dragon.  Suddenly he realizes his father is leaving.  “Where are you going?”

“The stars will not speak to dragons that remain too close together.  This is a private pact you make.  I will be within the valley near the ford collecting goods from the farmers for your mother.  I will wait for you.”



And thus did Axiom sit and stare at the stars  ….this was 800 years ago.  Today, the war still goes on with no end in sight.  The year- 986 YK.


----------



## skullsmurfer (May 2, 2005)

*Pathfinders, cool*

Nice start.  I am very interested in reading more. A story hour with some dragons, I like it.


----------



## megamania (May 2, 2005)

and now for something different-  please check out Segment 002-


----------



## megamania (May 2, 2005)

and page two


----------



## megamania (May 2, 2005)

and page three


----------



## megamania (May 2, 2005)

skullsmurfer said:
			
		

> Nice start.  I am very interested in reading more. A story hour with some dragons, I like it.





Dragons yup.

Though Axiom is not THE character the story is about, I will be using him regularly since he is afterall the Dragon Patron.

As I go, I will go into more detail about the very young Axiom and his early readings of the stars and what he saw.  I hope it will be entertaining.


What do you think of the pictures included in text I'm experimenting with?


----------



## the Jester (May 2, 2005)

Yer off to a good start, megamania... Eberron is definitely an interesting world, and the Prophecy is a cool thing to take a look at.


----------



## megamania (May 24, 2005)

Sorry for the delay.....


----------



## megamania (May 24, 2005)

EBERRON
THE PATHFINDERS
SEGMENT 004
“The Attempted Escape”

=SNAP=

The Goblin’s neck breaks easily under Gilad’s strong grip.  “How is this going to fulfill Axiom’s visions and calculations?”

“If we can draw the creatures away from the storage room where the Book of the Forge is laying, it will be found and thus make it to the professor’s hands.” Answers Naomi as she steps over the dead guard.

“I am uncertain of the plan but we have little choice.  Do you hear them?  The entire nation seems to be rising from the depths to pursue us.  We must hurry.”

Naomi pauses to once more listen into the great chamber.  There can be nothing heard but the crying of a woman.  Something then can be heard shuffling.  A loud cry followed by a scream.   No more crying.  “She is dead.  The aberration killed her.”

“And we will be next if you do not concentrate on the here and now Naomi.”  Gilad stops and waves her to be still.  He stands ready at a corner and prepared for the worse.  Suddenly he jumps around the corner and thrusts with both short swords.  Two strangled cries of pain gurgle forth.  Two Bugbears fall to his feet grasping their throats that now squirt red lines of blood.  “Comon- they are getting closer.”

“Wait Gilad ….I can see a secret door …there to your right.  Behind the statue of the Grell-like creature.”  Gilad sheaths one blade then pushes on the wall.  A secret door opens.  He pauses as he listens into the hallway now exposed beyond the secret door.  “Comon.” And he motions to enter.

They close the door just as a dozen four armed mutated aberrational goblins arrive.  They investigate the dead bodies before moving on.

The two Chamber members move swiftly but silently down the dark hallway.  Hidden portals line the hall that allows the secret spying of other hallways and rooms.  Occasionally, Gilad and Naomi stop to peer through these to try to get a sense of the lay out.

Finally the secret passage ends.  They must choice between using a ladder or exiting back into the well-traveled hallways where the various creatures roam looking for them.  They choice the ladder to climb up towards the surface.  The room they enter lies along the cliffs.  Small hidden windows allow them to look into the valley.  This room is built to allow fresh air and secret spying of the valley to be available.  It is night outside and the campfires of two separate armies can be seen in the distance.  Neither Darguun forces since they care little for light (most have darkvision) and cooked food is not a concern to them either.  Humans no doubt but which countries?

They exit the room and begin down a long ramp.  Once they are half way the loud thud of the closing door sounds.  A large mutated goblin stands there.  Below at the bottom of the ramp are dozens of the mutated creatures.

“Graulson  - you are a dirty Dolgrim.”

The lone creature smiles with both mouths.  “Thankyou knight.  How will it be done?”  The hands begin to twitch.  Spells are readied.  

“Naomi-  follow my lead.” He whispers.   “ENOUGH OF THIS!”  and Gilad charges the aberrations below.


----------



## megamania (May 22, 2006)

And so after the Crash of 06....  The repost of Segment 005!   Check the second page first.  I entered them in reverse somehow......


----------



## megamania (Oct 28, 2007)

Bump before EN World 2 occurs


----------

